# Question about 1970 GTO rear deck spoiler



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been looking for an original spoiler to put on my 1970 GTO now undergoing a frame off resto. I came across a listing for a NOS spoiler on a dealer website. I have seen photos of this item and it is described as an early year, lightweight spoiler. Dealer states there were two early versions of the spoiler that were discontinued due to easy breakage when the hood was slammed hard and that the majority of 1970 GTO's were then outfitted with a much heavier version. The photos show a single piece construction. I thought all the spoilers for the GTO were of 3 piece construction and can find no info on an early year, lightweight single piece spoiler. The spoiler does have a weep hole in it and appears old but never painted.

Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

That is a tough question to answer. I have never heard about an early or late type spoiler. I always thought they were all the same. I believe I have heard that the trunk torsion bars on some of the earlier spoiler cars were a bit weak to keep the trunk open and stronger ones were installed. 

This might be a question for a specialty shop that restores concours type GTO's or Judges. I don't know if there should be any part numbers found on an original spoiler or not. I would do more investigation before shelling out any big money on a part that cannot be confirmed. Hate to see it be some kind of old repro piece.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

Your being played, there is no early & late spoiler. The so called light weight spoilers are the aftermarket ones that are JUNK !!! It is not an early spoiler it's just a junk after market spoil;er he's trying to find someone who's stupid & want a spoiler that they think is special. After all why would you buy a spoiler that he's already telling you its going to break when you put it on your car. Don't do it it's junk . Buy a good one from one of the dealers but not NPD. They sell the junk light weight ones all the time & won't take them back when you get it & it's already broken when you get it.


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.

Still looking I guess!


----------



## Vernon (Nov 21, 2014)

Did the original 1970 GTO rear spoiler come in three piece? We're the 1970 and 1971 original GTO rear spoiler the same? Vernon


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes and yes.


----------



## Vernon (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you. Did the three pieces come glued together as one unit. Also is there a weep hole for moisture to escape


----------

